# JH Holden Diesel Cruze CD to SRIV front bumper conversion?



## chr150 (Mar 19, 2020)

I just wanna say g'day and let you know I love my cruze. I've had plenty of cars over the years but this has been one of my favourites, looks good, goes good, sounds good with the intake and is reasonably reliable and cheap to own.

Let me know if anyone knows if it's possible to upgrade the front bar from a CD to SRIV sriv?

DFP delete & Tune
K & N Full Intake
Lowered Springs
Simmons Wheels

Cheers

Chris








Hi Guys,


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

A guy in the Holden Cruze fb group has put a JH front on a JG, so it should work. I think the grille is the same. You may have to change the headlight switch as the fog switch is in it.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I should add that I have a 2012 CDX diesel and it also comes with fog lights.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## chr150 (Mar 19, 2020)

Awesome guys, thanks for your replies. It's the sriv front bumper i'm using which is slightly different to the CDX, I don't see why it wouldn't fit but just wanted to confirm.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

chr150 said:


> I just wanna say g'day and let you know I love my cruze. I've had plenty of cars over the years but this has been one of my favourites, looks good, goes good, sounds good with the intake and is reasonably reliable and cheap to own.
> 
> Let me know if anyone knows if it's possible to upgrade the front bar from a CD to SRIV sriv?
> 
> ...


Looks good now.










I don't see why not. Looks like the same body lines, headlights,hood etc.

For me though, it looks more the the US Cruze, although the trim is a bit different.

Do you know what the "V" in SRi-V stands for?


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

What the "-V" adds: <Introducing Cruze SRi and SRi-V>


----------



## chr150 (Mar 19, 2020)

sweeeet


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

grs1961 said:


> What the "-V" adds: <Introducing Cruze SRi and SRi-V>


But what does it mean?

Sport Rallye injected
Sport Rallye injected -Very Expensive???


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh, meaning...

Absolutely nothing, the marketing department just wanted something that they could hang on the car, so, someone came up with - or more probably stole - "SRi"[1] (with the added cachet of the lower case 'i'). then they wanted something for the next level up, "Oh, we can just add -V, and look, back to upper case, so incredibly cool!!"

If you don't understand just how vapid and useless vehicle naming is, you're lucky!

1 - Yes, they probably saw the phrase, "Short Ram Intake," somewhere, that may well be where they got it from.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

grs1961 said:


> Oh, meaning...
> 
> Absolutely nothing, the marketing department just wanted something that they could hang on the car, so, someone came up with - or more probably stole - "SRi"[1] (with the added cachet of the lower case 'i'). then they wanted something for the next level up, "Oh, we can just add -V, and look, back to upper case, so incredibly cool!!"
> 
> ...


Well, SRi does stand for Sport Rallye injected, I just cannot find the reference to the V.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Well, if you believe that, then the "V" stands for "Veloce".


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

grs1961 said:


> Well, if you believe that, then the "V" stands for "Veloce".











Home


Indoor Speedway



www.velocespeedway.com





I knew you guys were "down under", but I didn't know you were reducido too!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The SRI-V is simply an upmarket trim level, leather heated seats, 18x8 wheels, etc. My daughter's 2015 SRI-V also has automatic windshield wipers, and the reversing camera has lines that bend when you turn the wheel to show where the car is going. My son has a SSV Commodore with lots of standard features as well.


----------



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

chr150 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is my first post so please go easy. I've searched the forum but I can't find a clear answer. I've got a 2011 JH Diesel Holden Cruze CD and I love it.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris

It looks great. Can I ask what you did to get the side mirrors looking so good/dark? Mine have faded badly in the Aussie Sun. I've tried a few plastic restoration products but it fades again after a few weeks. 

Cheers.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Scotch&Dry said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> It looks great. Can I ask what you did to get the side mirrors looking so good/dark? Mine have faded badly in the Aussie Sun. I've tried a few plastic restoration products but it fades again after a few weeks.
> 
> Cheers.


I was told to use a heat gun on the black parts to restore them. Be careful though as to hot can cause problems and a blow dryer won't be hot enough.


----------



## Tezza81 (11 mo ago)

chr150 said:


> Awesome guys, thanks for your replies. It's the sriv front bumper i'm using which is slightly different to the CDX, I don't see why it wouldn't fit but just wanted to confirm.
> View attachment 286010


Did it fit as I'm doing the same


----------



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

Tezza81 said:


> Did it fit as I'm doing the same


How did you go? I was thinking of doing the same eventually as well. I noticed with my CDX that the grill being cheap plastic is bubbling around the edges and slits. So I was looking at a different grill because the CDX grill in Oz seem to do the same thing.


----------

